# First Grow Using Co2! Does Co2 Shorten Flowering Time?



## ChroniCDooM (May 19, 2011)

HigH people! I am currently on day 49 of flower. LSD and Blue Mystic. This is my first grow using co2. I was just reading in Jorges medical growers bible that with a co2 enriched environment "plants can grow up to 30% faster, providing that light, water, and nutrients are not limiting". Does anyone have any idea on how much time is cut from the flowering stage when using co2? What has been your experience using co2? I would appreciate any insight you can give to help a rookie out! Happy Growing!


----------



## max316420 (May 20, 2011)

it won't cut any time, can't hurry mother nature


----------



## CEAhaze (May 20, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> HigH people! I am currently on day 49 of flower. LSD and Blue Mystic. This is my first grow using co2. I was just reading in Jorges medical growers bible that with a co2 enriched environment "plants can grow up to 30% faster, providing that light, water, and nutrients are not limiting". Does anyone have any idea on how much time is cut from the flowering stage when using co2? What has been your experience using co2? I would appreciate any insight you can give to help a rookie out! Happy Growing!


I've been using co2 tanks and it does not make flowering time short. Co2 only cuts veg time shorter because of insane growth specially @ 1500 and up PPM level. Your flowering time still depends on the strain you are growing. Be careful though and remember to stop using co2 2-3 weeks before final phase so the flowers can ripen.


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 20, 2011)

CEAhaze said:


> I've been using co2 tanks and it does not make flowering time short. Co2 only cuts veg time shorter because of insane growth specially @ 1500 and up PPM level. Your flowering time still depends on the strain you are growing. Be careful though and remember to stop using co2 2-3 weeks before final phase so the flowers can ripen.


CEAhaze thanks for the input! Much appreciated! So actually tomorrow I'm three weeks out from harvest. Has to be that time ready or not due to circumstances. That will put them both at 72 days of flower. So I should cut the co2 off during these final 3 weeks to let the flowers ripen? Hmm I haven't heard that. But I'm totally new to using co2 also. I think I may have read about it somewhere but not to in depth. Anyway what happens during that time w/o the co2? What if you have co2 going till harvest? Just trying to figure it out. I appreciate the help!


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 20, 2011)

max316420 said:


> it won't cut any time, can't hurry mother nature


I hear ya. Thanks!


----------



## max316420 (May 20, 2011)

NO use your co2 until the end of harvest.... Listen I not trying to be mean to the other poster but why would you stop using co2 2-3 weeks before harvest? That's when they pack on ALOT of weight. You should use your co2 until you chop them down


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 20, 2011)

max316420 said:


> NO use your co2 until the end of harvest.... Listen I not trying to be mean to the other poster but why would you stop using co2 2-3 weeks before harvest? That's when they pack on ALOT of weight. You should use your co2 until you chop them down


Yeah that's pretty much what i was thinking also! Talked to a friend who's bro and cousin use co2 in their grows. He says they use it till chop also. I want them as fat as possible! Thanks max


----------



## max316420 (May 20, 2011)

no prob.. You have to be cautious on some of the advice given on this forum..


----------



## BeaverHuntr (May 20, 2011)

max316420 said:


> NO use your co2 until the end of harvest.... Listen I not trying to be mean to the other poster but why would you stop using co2 2-3 weeks before harvest? That's when they pack on ALOT of weight. You should use your co2 until you chop them down


This is how I was taught,


----------



## BeaverHuntr (May 20, 2011)

My first grow using Co2 as well.. Hope everything goes well. I dont know about C02 speeding up flowering time, the best way is to always check your trichomes using a 100x microscope thats the best way to tell if you are ready to chop.


----------



## max316420 (May 20, 2011)

BeaverHuntr said:


> This is how I was taught,



And you were taught the RIGHT way... Do you have a way of measuring how much co2 is in your room?


----------



## BeaverHuntr (May 20, 2011)

Yeah I spent 900 bucks on a Atlas Co2 controller and thats hooked up to the regulator @ 1500 PPM its light sensitive so it comes on during lights on. I;m one of those growers who wants to grow the right way not the cheap way.


----------



## max316420 (May 20, 2011)

Good that's the best way to regulate your co2... i have a sentinal something something and I love it. Mine controls heat, cool, co2 , humidity all the good shit. I don't know how I ever lived without one lol


----------



## BeaverHuntr (May 20, 2011)

max316420 said:


> Good that's the best way to regulate your co2... i have a sentinal something something and I love it. Mine controls heat, cool, co2 , humidity all the good shit. I don't know how I ever lived without one lol


Yeah I was gonna get one of those but the room I use is a empty spare bedroom in my crib and I just use the Central AC to cool the room.


----------



## 303 (May 20, 2011)

CEAhaze said:


> I've been using co2 tanks and it does not make flowering time short. Co2 only cuts veg time shorter because of insane growth specially @ 1500 and up PPM level. Your flowering time still depends on the strain you are growing. Be careful though and remember to stop using co2 2-3 weeks before final phase so the flowers can ripen.


 I've heard both arguments to cut it or to keep it, you want optimal conditions thru harvest, keeping co2 enrichment until finished is the best way for sure. Its only $20 a week for a new tank and for 20-40% increase in yields well worth the investment. I think cutting it out last couple weeks is foolish.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (May 20, 2011)

max316420 said:


> Good that's the best way to regulate your co2... i have a sentinal something something and I love it. Mine controls heat, cool, co2 , humidity all the good shit. I don't know how I ever lived without one lol


What do you think about humidity ?? I live in the desert so my last grow not in a sealed room was fine for flower because I had humidity at like 15% tops, now with the sealed room it will only get as low as 35% - 40% with AC on. Should I get a dehumidifier?? I check craigslist every day. Ohh by the way I'm about 5 weeks into 12/12.


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 20, 2011)

I have a digigro coco co2 monitor/controller(keeps ppms between 1200-1500 automatically), a regulator and 20lb co2 cylinder. I have it hooked up to a greenair atmospheric controller that has a photo eye to turn co2 off when lights out. It also controls the heat and humidity with my exhaust fan, and shuts the co2 off when fan is on and turns co2 on when fan off. Nice little set up for my cabinet. I bought the digigro on eBay and bought the tank locally. Bought the greenair from hydro empire online. I'm pleased with everything. Thanks people for helping a rookie out! Much appreciated. I'll be keeping the co2 going till I chop.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (May 20, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> I have a digigro coco co2 monitor/controller(keeps ppms between 1200-1500 automatically), a regulator and 20lb co2 cylinder. I have it hooked up to a greenair atmospheric controller that has a photo eye to turn co2 off when lights out. It also controls the heat and humidity with my exhaust fan, and shuts the co2 off when fan is on and turns co2 on when fan off. Nice little set up for my cabinet. I bought the digigro on eBay and bought the tank locally. Bought the greenair from hydro empire online. I'm pleased with everything. Thanks people for helping a rookie out! Much appreciated. I'll be keeping the co2 going till I chop.



Happy Harvesting my dude!


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 20, 2011)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Happy Harvesting my dude!


Thanks bro! You too! I'm on day 50 of flower and plan to chop on day 72. Hope they are ready by then! Gonna have to be! Due to circumstances I can't let them go longer than that. I could but next opportunity to harvest would be day 86. That's most likely too long. Both strains were 60-70 days of flower according to the breeder. Happy growing!


----------



## 303 (May 20, 2011)

BeaverHuntr said:


> What do you think about humidity ?? I live in the desert so my last grow not in a sealed room was fine for flower because I had humidity at like 15% tops, now with the sealed room it will only get as low as 35% - 40% with AC on. Should I get a dehumidifier?? I check craigslist every day. Ohh by the way I'm about 5 weeks into 12/12.


Dehumidifier? I like my at RH @ 45-50% in flower. That AC unit is a dehumidifier. Low humidity is good with co2 enrichment and extraction thru carbon filters especially, you're doing good.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (May 20, 2011)

303 said:


> Dehumidifier? I like my at RH @ 45-50% in flower. That AC unit is a dehumidifier. Low humidity is good with co2 enrichment and extraction thru carbon filters especially, you're doing good.



Thanks my dude thats what people say they say I'm fine with the humidity I have just getting some extra "piece of mind " helps me not harsh my mellow. The smell isnt that bad so I only turn my carbon scrubber on every couple of days should I run it 24/7?


----------



## CEAhaze (May 20, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> CEAhaze thanks for the input! Much appreciated! So actually tomorrow I'm three weeks out from harvest. Has to be that time ready or not due to circumstances. That will put them both at 72 days of flower. So I should cut the co2 off during these final 3 weeks to let the flowers ripen? Hmm I haven't heard that. But I'm totally new to using co2 also. I think I may have read about it somewhere but not to in depth. Anyway what happens during that time w/o the co2? What if you have co2 going till harvest? Just trying to figure it out. I appreciate the help!


Sorry for typo but what I meant to say is I cut off co2 in the beginning of final phase. When using co2, you also have to account for lights, temp and humidity cycles, feed cycles and nutrients to maximize co2s benefits. Since I'm only giving them water for the last two weeks, it would be a waste to give them co2. Plus this is the time the plants ripe. I had a grow where I used co2 in the end and co2 till final phase with the same strain. To my experience, the grow where co2 was cut earlier was a more potent smoke. I suggest you do a grow of each so you can compare as everything is all about experience. I am only sharing my experience.


----------



## 0011StealTH (May 23, 2011)

sup man.


----------



## budleydoright (May 23, 2011)

My plants are finishing up to 1 week earlier with co2. Or perhaps I should say they are entering my acceptable window of opportunity for harvesting 7-10 days earlier. I still go out the full 60-70 days but have harvested @ 52 days (incredibly high odor strain had to go) with nice full dense potent buds. Was actually one of my best crops! Get a good loupe or mini microscope and let the plants tell you.


----------

